# Kick Off the New Year With a "First Day" Hike in Shawnee State Park



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ODNR invites families and friends to celebrate the New Year with a free*First Day*hike on New Years Day at Shawnee State Park near Portsmouth.More...

More...


----------

